# Lightning "bridle traveler" : what is it



## Pliny (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm only familiar with the Crosby bridle that we used when we sailed Lightnings many years ago. Now I see a "Bridle Traveler" is a allowed. I couldn't find a picture of it and would like to know what they mean by that. Any images would be welcome. I tried the ILCA site, but couldn't get any help there. What is a "Bridle Traveler" as it is used in the Lightning Class boats.
Jim, Hansville, WA


----------



## SchockT (May 21, 2012)

A bridle traveler is exactly what it sounds like. The mainsheet purchase off the end of the boom travels on an adjustable rope bridle just like on a Laser.

A more elaborate form would be like this:










You should take a look at North Sails Lightning Tuning Guide. You will find a picture of a Lightning Bridle Traveler in that guide.

Google is your friend!


----------

